# The Showdown



## Bleipriester (Feb 22, 2019)

Both concerts are starting today resp. tomorrow.
Explosive: The Trump regime concert "Venezuela Aid Live" (two days) and the Venezuelan counter-event "Hands off Venezuela" are only 300 meters away from each other.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 22, 2019)

Hahahahahahahahahaha!







Anitta wasn´t there


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2019)

The Venezuelan concert was renamed to Concert for the Peace and the Life.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2019)

Trucks laden with poison tried to enter Venezuela by breaking through a barrier but finally they were stopped.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2019)

Guaido´s shit is burning.











It is said that the fate of the trucks is the fate of Guaido. This means they carry a lot of political weight.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 24, 2019)

Those thugs burned their own "aid" trucks.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 24, 2019)

While we´re on it...

There is one difference. Can you find it?





Google AI Imaging Algorithm Cannot Differentiate Blacks From Primates...


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 24, 2019)

Venezuela broke all ties with Colombia.
A Colombian military helicopter violated Venezuela´s sovereignty when it collected Guaido.
Guaido will meed Pence tomorrow to discuss how the provocation will be exploited. Pence already announced action.

Ringel05


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Venezuela broke all ties with Colombia.
> A Colombian military helicopter violated Venezuela´s sovereignty when it collected Guaido.
> Guaido will meed Pence tomorrow to discuss how the provocation will be exploited. Pence already announced action.
> 
> Ringel05


Guaido and Pence are gonna share a reward?  (Meed......)

Of course I have to assume "discuss how the provocation will be exploited" is your propagandist assessment.........


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 24, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Venezuela broke all ties with Colombia.
> ...


Pence claims the security forces burned the trucks but it was Guaido´s guys. This was certainly planned.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


If Tass and the AVN says so then.........


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 24, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It´s obvious.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


So are you......


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 24, 2019)

It came to my attention that "Guaido-supporters" in Colombia revolt and attacked their bosses as they don´t get paid. That´s your pay-off if you work for Uncle Sam.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 24, 2019)

Guaido thugs pretend to be Red Cross helpers.

We’ve learned that there are some people not affiliated w/ @cruzrojacol & @CruzRojaVe wearing Red Cross emblems at Colombia-#Venezuela & Brazil-Ven border.
We urge them to stop doing this. They might mean well but they risk jeopardizing our neutrality, impartiality & independence

— IFRC Intl. Federation #RedCross #RedCrescent (@Federation)


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 25, 2019)

Hungry Colombians pillaged a truck.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> It came to my attention that "Guaido-supporters" in Colombia revolt and attacked their bosses as they don´t get paid. That´s your pay-off if you work for Uncle Sam.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 26, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Guaido will meed Pence tomorrow to discuss how the provocation will be exploited. Pence already announced action.



*War called off - for now*

The US has imposed sanctions against several officers they deem responsible for violence against "Guaido supporters".
Pence has favored a "peaceful solution" at the Lima conference, that Guaido was also attending. But Pence also told Journalists that he hopes that "a military option will not become necessary".
He sent Guaido back with more "humanitarian aid"  while the US prepares more sanctions.
Peru´s vice-FM stressed that the "military option" is unacceptable. Mexico did not attend this Lima conference. They still recognize Maduro.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 26, 2019)

Guaido faces legal prosecution if he comes back to Venezuela, Maduro allegedly said. I can´t confirm or deny this news as for now because of the source.

Guaido was not allowed to leave the country. He cannot be President.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 28, 2019)

I thought they were all eaten alive? Animal welfare group says three million homeless dogs and cats must be taken care of.

"Auch Haustiere brauchen humanitäre Hilfe": Die Krise in Venezuela lässt Tiere hungern


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 3, 2019)

Footage Contradicts U.S. Claim That Nicolás Maduro Burned Aid Convoy


----------

